# r34 getrag/transferbox/rear propshaff oil seal



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi tony/mark,

Need the said part a.s.a.p.

The tranmission mechanis has said to change it as a precaution when he seals the transfer to the main box.

Have not got the nissan fast , so l will descibe it as best as l can with some pics.

What l will say is, on the seal there are markings to the effect of 'NOK' and numbers 'BE4098E'.




























I'll give you a call tomorrow to have a chat about the parts availability.

Cheers naz.


----------

